# Shaking car



## Mdprattlaw (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a 2009 chevy equinox. When I get up to about 65 mph the car will sporadically shake pretty bad. It keeps doing it until I hit about 75. Then it gets smooth. I've changed out the front tires and had them balanced. But it didn't help. Any ideas?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If rear wheel drive it could be U-Joints worn, or drive shaft unbalanced, or bent.

You may want to check out your front end (linkage) or if it is front wheel drive, it could be your CV joints.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It could be either front or rear components but I'll put my money on the front. There are numerous front end suspension/drive components that could cause this: bearings, control arm bushing, CV (constant velocity) joints on the drive half-shafts, steering linkage, even brakes. Unless you have the skills, tools and facilities, you'd best to find a good shop. You'll want one that can diagnose this, not just start replacing parts until something works.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

My 2007 Suburban had a shake like that. I replaced the upper control arms as the ball joints are not individually replaceable. I also replaced the lower ball joints. No more shake.

It could also be inner and outer tie rods or even a bad hub assembly.

A bent driveshaft would typically cause vibration at any speed.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Shocks or struts maybe?:vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Start with simple. Balance rear tires. 
Also, if you want to, move front tires to the rear to see if there was any change. Then it's tires.
Those are large metal boxes and telling exactly where shake is coming from is rather hard.
But 65 is magic speed for unbalanced tires. 
Also, that you had them balanced does not mean they balanced them well. Some tires are hard to balance and some come out of round from the factory.
Balance shake does come in waves. Sporadic. Otherwise, I'd look at engine mounts first. 9 yo old car might as well.


----------



## Epicautoshop (Sep 11, 2017)

Id check rear tires, cv shafts(the longest one in the front is probably the problem , if all that checks out look the rest of the front suspension over real good tie rods, wheel bearings, ball joints, control arms, and struts. Ive seen all those cause shakes at about that speed. the prob is in the front you'll find it.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

My money is on wheel balance. When I get new tires I head straight for the freeway and get up to the speed limit plus 5MPH. Last set shook and I went straight back for rebalance. Didn't shake the second time.


----------

